# No local logins permitted, Server 2003



## Alex_Gayer (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,
I had a Dell server donated to us recently, but I don't believe it was removed from the prior owner's domain. Like they just shut it off and pulled it. Anyway, I was looking to see if some of our software would run well enough on it to use it on our network, but don't have time to completely wipe the system and install Windows Server just to decide the machine's not good enough. I used a boot CD to clear the local Administrator password, only to reboot and discover that local logins aren't available on the 'Log on to' drop down menu. Only their domain shows up, and I have no idea what they might have used for a username or password. I'm thinking it was hidden either in Group Policy or the registry, but it's been so long since I've seen this problem I have no idea how to go about fixing it. All my other servers give me the option to log onto 'this computer.' Tried booting into safe mode, but still, no local logins. Any ideas?

Thanks, Alex


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi

If it is a domain controller- AD installed then there would be no local login as the local machine is the domain itself. So the administrator user should work.
Also, if you did use a utility to change the password it would have confirmed if the password was reset for the user. If it was then you have the correct username and password hopefully.
You will anyways have to reinstall the machine for security and licensing issues as licences cannot be transferred between companies


----------



## Alex_Gayer (Feb 23, 2011)

I understand what you're saying. I'm not sure if it is a domain controller. It sounds like you think it might be. Was this no local login specific to Server 2003? I only ask because I have a server at another company I do work for that is running Server 2008 R2 and it is a domain controller, but it allows login to the local machine. The two accounts Local Admin and Domain Admin both have different passwords, and I can log into whichever I need. I suppose I will probably just install a clean OS.

Speaking of installing, I sure do wonder why servers that shipped with Server 2003 and proprietary SCSI/SAS cards, didn't also ship with floppy drives for the drivers. Oh well. Guess I'm going to have to find my USB floppy drive...


----------

